# Belkin F7D3402 with HDD - Media Server?



## blindjoe (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi,

I have the above router with a WD 1TB HDD plugged into the USB port. Is there anyway I can make this setup into a DLNA media server? 

Cheers,

J


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

not unless the Router has that facility , otherwise you can use another PC media server and point to the USB connected drive for the media and then serve from the PC

I'll look up the router - some do have media server firmware

the user manual is here 
Belkin : Support Find Answers..

http://en-us-support.belkin.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/4034/kw/F7D3402

looking at the manual - no it does not have a media server


----------

